# Shama Agility III



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's a video taken on Monday, May 8, at our last night of our third eight-session agility class. Agility is so much fun!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xw80yfkstnke8rf/20170508202302.MTS?dl=0


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Shama looks great!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That was fun to watch! She's a fast, tiny little girl, isn't she?! Thanks for the video!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is just the cutest thing to watch! Such a smart little doggie too!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you for sharing. That really does look like fun for both of you!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job by both of you! Fun to watch!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good girls! Se's looking great!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh Shama is so darn cute. She looks like she is having fun. Good girl Shama.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

So awesome! She looked great!


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

Awww, that was great! She is the cutest, little, flying ball of fluff!!! I don't know why I haven't tried agility with Layla. I'd probably trip over my feet, so it's just as well. You both did awesome! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

That was awesome! Well done!!!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

She is so cute and tiny! And she runs fast. I wish Zelda would put as much effort into running


----------

